# Great Modification for TYCO HP-7 chassis



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Greetings all;

This was not originally my idea as I saw it in one of the 'zines from the 90's(Pre-internet for most).What you need are the following;

1. TYCO long Gold guide pin
2. Silicone rear tires
3. TOMY Turbo can motor (I got them from ScaleAuto)

First remove the old motor & magnet.The TOMY turbo is easy to mount & goes in like thethe old motor but you need to file the rear mount that the endbell goes into.Its about "3/16 or '6/32 & it has to be "7/32.In Metric I think it is from 4.5mm that has to be 5mm.Just file with a round file until it just about fits or dremel carefully.You also have to transfer the old HP-7 pinion gear from the old motor to the Tomy Turbo or use a new one.When I remounted the magnet I shaved down the magnet chassis mount so it sits lower & is closer to the running rails.I used a thin piece of sheet plastic as a jig so the magnet sits just right in relation to the rails.I then glue the magnet back in with super glue gel.
I then mounted the new guide pin & silicone tire's in the rear.The HP-7 is now a real screamer on the track & handles much better.As you can see you can now turn the track over & the car now still holds while upside down while the stock HP-7 falls on its back.Now I have just the right amount of magna traction.

Neal :dude:


----------

